# Cold Morning



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

When you catch 'em like that, the weather is JUST RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

I see why you post on a forum that is mainly Florida fishermen. Don't give up your spots to locals! ;D


----------



## Scandy_White (Aug 11, 2013)

The locals on that other site can be brutal trying to identify your spots. If your picture shows a blade of grass that is out of place on a shoreline, someone saw it and will post a google map with a pin marking the spot.


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

Only thing worse than a potlicker is an online potlicker. I only post fishing on 2 sites really. One is a members only tyoe where you have to be registered to read anything and the other only has about 5 members and only maybe 2 of us fish lol. I'm not a big fan of the bigger sites anyways. Those people get all crazy lol.


----------



## TP10 (Feb 11, 2014)

Nice to see someone from my neck of the woods.


----------



## Scandy_White (Aug 11, 2013)

Evidently, organizing my photo bucket account changed the links to all posted pictures and therefore, months of posted pictures are no longer visible.


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

> Nice to see someone from my neck of the woods.



I'm in Richmond. I guess we are all pretty close.


----------



## Scandy_White (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm close to lake Houston during the week and at my small camp in Sargent on most weekends.


----------



## Sallen427 (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I know where those pictures where taken.  Those jokers at texaskayakfisherman/2cool have ruined more than a few holes I fish by blabbering too much. I don't know how long you have been in Sargent, but my first job was working on a shrimp boat for an old man they called barefoot who ran a bait camp on the Caney till the mid '90's. That bay is still good, but nothing like it used to be....


----------



## natasha1 (Jul 27, 2009)

This site may actually be a little worse for hot spotting, as it has a bunch of lurkers, and majority have the skiffs to get there.


----------



## TP10 (Feb 11, 2014)

> > Nice to see someone from my neck of the woods.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in Richmond. I guess we are all pretty close.




Nano I grew up there. What area are you in? 

Sequoia- I fish Matty quite a bit during winter and spring. Mostly chasing those speckled fish though.


----------



## Scandy_White (Aug 11, 2013)

> This site may actually be a little worse for hot spotting, as it has a bunch of lurkers, and majority have the skiffs to get there.


I try to be carefully with what's in the background but all of my spots are known already by someone somewhere. There's really no secrets anymore, but there is also no reason to post a map or give a name.

I've been in Sargent about 8 years but fish from POC to to Calcasieu and once to Cocodrie, which I am itching to return to.


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

> > > Nice to see someone from my neck of the woods.
> >
> >
> >
> ...



I'm down 2977 near 36. I like it out here but I am an hour from any water.


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

Sounds like you got salt and freshwater at your fingertips Sequoia. That must be nice. I saw the Northern end of Lake Houston the other week. It was REALLY nice. tons of people crappie fishing. I may go check it out one of these days.


----------



## natasha1 (Jul 27, 2009)

> > This site may actually be a little worse for hot spotting, as it has a bunch of lurkers, and majority have the skiffs to get there.
> 
> 
> I try to be carefully with what's in the background but all of my spots are known already by someone somewhere. There's really no secrets anymore, but there is also no reason to post a map or give a name.
> ...


You are right, people know the spots, they just don't know when the fish are there.


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

Well said TidalGuide.


----------



## Scandy_White (Aug 11, 2013)

> Sounds like you got salt and freshwater at your fingertips Sequoia. That must be nice. I saw the Northern end of Lake Houston the other week. It was REALLY nice. tons of people crappie fishing. I may go check it out one of these days.


Sad to say, I know absolutely nothing about fresh water fishing. My fresh experience was many years ago farm pond hopping around Brehnam as a child.


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

I grew up fishing Livingston for white bass and catfish. It was a farm pond that introduced me to largemouth bass. Only about 7 or 8 years ago did I try saltwater. Only the last year or so I started going more regular. I'll be looking for your skiff in Matagorda to potlick lol. jk. Only fished around the locks and that pass into East Bay closest to the boat launch in Matagorda. That was from kayak. Ill be taking my boat this season.


----------



## Scandy_White (Aug 11, 2013)

> I grew up fishing Livingston for white bass and catfish. It was a farm pond that introduced me to largemouth bass. Only about 7 or 8 years ago did I try saltwater. Only the last year or so I started going more regular. I'll be looking for your skiff in Matagorda to potlick lol. jk. Only fished around the locks and that pass into East Bay closest to the boat launch in Matagorda. That was from kayak. Ill be taking my boat this season.


I run an aluminum scooter, no paint. Flag me down if you see me running around. I'm still learning the bay and do OK with the redfish but plan to spend a little more time concentrating on trout this year.


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

I'll send you a PM before I go to Sargent. I like catching redfish but I really like eating trout.


----------

